# geez std result



## serenity 02030 (Mar 29, 2011)

About a month ago i discovered by secret phone my husband as having an affair with a much younger woman. He said it meant absolutely nothing but sex, and only thing they had in dommon ws alchohol. I do not drink have had a o]problem awith it and a pill problem due to many surgeries for chrohns. He never talked to me about how hard all the surgeries and rehab stays have been. I have lived with such guilt gut am sober for 9 months ahd have every intention of staying that way. WE have 3 kids 2 mildly autistic which has also put a strain on our marriage. There has been times we havent been able to have sex for 6 month or so due to my surgeries anyway. Found the phone, devastated beyond belief. Crushed, everything you all kinow. My husband was just as devastated and is tryin everything to win me back. Full disclosure, no contact, thrapy etc...its just the details are just so god awful I cant get past the images etc. well the std test finally came back and negative for everything, except she said things were murky with the herpes test....what the hell, is it no or yes. She has said that i have been exposed but is it herpes 1 or 2 (sexually transmitted) devastation once again. she said they need to lok into it further...anyone with experience with this and with the possible result...my husband is also confused and devasted. He said oit only happened a few times and towards the end he started to get suspicious of her because she seemed to be falling gor him and ans she wanted it to end easily so she wouldnt make a scene on his job site where he is a boss. Well phone number blocked both ways and job scene ok so far. I am sick about this especially positive std...any experience


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

serenity 02030 said:


> About a month ago i discovered by secret phone my husband as having an affair with a much younger woman. He said it meant absolutely nothing but sex, and only thing they had in dommon ws alchohol. I do not drink have had a o]problem awith it and a pill problem due to many surgeries for chrohns. He never talked to me about how hard all the surgeries and rehab stays have been. I have lived with such guilt gut am sober for 9 months ahd have every intention of staying that way. WE have 3 kids 2 mildly autistic which has also put a strain on our marriage. There has been times we havent been able to have sex for 6 month or so due to my surgeries anyway. Found the phone, devastated beyond belief. Crushed, everything you all kinow. My husband was just as devastated and is tryin everything to win me back. Full disclosure, no contact, thrapy etc...its just the details are just so god awful I cant get past the images etc. well the std test finally came back and negative for everything, except she said things were murky with the herpes test....what the hell, is it no or yes. She has said that i have been exposed but is it herpes 1 or 2 (sexually transmitted) devastation once again. she said they need to lok into it further...anyone with experience with this and with the possible result...my husband is also confused and devasted. He said oit only happened a few times and towards the end he started to get suspicious of her because she seemed to be falling gor him and ans she wanted it to end easily so she wouldnt make a scene on his job site where he is a boss. Well phone number blocked both ways and job scene ok so far. I am sick about this especially positive std...any experience


Obviously your husband's behavior has been inappropriate and painful. 

As for the herpes test. Don't get worried just yet. Type 1 Herpes causes cold sores and is more common than you think. 

Type 2 (Genital Herpes) is the sexually transmitted disease.

Either type can cause a positive result on a cursory test.

That is why the Doctor needs to do more testing to differentiate which type it is. Or it could be a false positive (it does happen).

What for the follow-up test results.


----------



## serenity 02030 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks tdsco....boy i have to proofread..lol


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When we were being STD tested, they said that 80% of the population will test + for herpes because they've had a cold sore and the test doesn't differentiate between genital and the other type.

They also said the only way to test for genital herpes is to swab sores that appear genitally, in which case you can be almost assured you DO have genital herpes.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

serenity 02030 said:


> Found the phone, devastated beyond belief. Crushed, everything you all kinow. My husband was just as devastated


Your husband was devastated because you found the phone.


----------



## serenity 02030 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel a little better, will talk to gyno tomorrow about herpes test. No sores or symptoms so i guess good news there,
Donders, thanks for the wake up call, I find myself sticking up for him know. So many emotions, I just want to wake uo from the nightmare


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

Chicken pox=herpes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Shingles = Herpes


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

donders said:


> Your husband was devastated because you found the phone.


It's also possible he is upset because he now realises what a POS he has been to you. Sadly, that realisation often comes too late to stop the cheater hurting their faithful spouse.

Chrones is a horrible condition that runs in my family, so I do have some awareness of this condition.


----------

